# RB26DETT swap suggistions



## brettoner (Mar 26, 2011)

hello im new to this fourm and would like some help. me and my dad got a motor mount today and were planing on ordering a RB26DETT and were going to add some new stuff on and he was going to teach me more on cars,engines and ect and we were wondering what would be a good swap for it? we were hoping to do one that wasent to much work to fit in the two we thought of so far was a 240sx or a datsun zx any other ideas? me and him will be posting more later on for help and are proggres thanks very much and sorry for my spelling i know its bad


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Do you have *ANY IDEA* how much an RB26DETT costs?

I once bought a spark plug for a 1970 Stage 2 Buick 455...:balls:


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

jdgrotte said:


> Do you have *ANY IDEA* how much an RB26DETT costs?
> 
> I once bought a spark plug for a 1970 Stage 2 Buick 455...:balls:


do you? 

let me give you a simple break down of pricing for RB26's

they can range in price from $2500 to $35,000

it all depends on the engine itself, what is included, how new it is, etc etc etc etc...

since this is your first swap, i would suggest not going with a rb26... unless you know what you are doing you will have issues, they are a bit troublesome at times... not easy to tune, and depending on your build can be very expensive...

if you have your heart set on an RB engine, then for your first attempt go with a rb25... it will be easier and cheaper to do, just make sure you get the tranny along with it, as well as wiring harness, and all the other engine accesories... with basic bolt on performance adders you can SAFELY see 400rwhp... if you want to go bigger then you will need to build up the internals and other supporting mods...

what are your goals for your build? power, Tq, is this for drift, drag, time attack, street? or just to be cool?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Ya, I do. While I don't know much about the RB26's firsthand, I know they're a serious piece of rockin' hardware if they're built up right, heck, for that matter, even in stock form.
My point was that it sounds just like the O/P is another 16y/o with too much of Daddy's money and no clue otherwise.

(Incidentally, back in '92, I did have a Stage 2 Buick 455 in a beat up 1970 Buick LeSabre ex- Wyoming state cop car, but I didn't know what I had at the time! :balls: Bought it for $50 'cause it had a bad rod knock and sold it after a year for a mildly built up 350 :balls: That was my clueless moment...so sad...)


----------



## spinnanz (Mar 29, 2011)

To fit into a rwd you need to fit the sump and an oil pickup from a NON 4wd rb engine, or you need to cut the front diff off sump and alloy wield up the hole. Then you want to use a rb25det gearbox (expencive). If you use a rwd sump you will also need to fit the brackets that go between the engine and the gearbox on the rwd rb motors. There are 2 of these brackets but you can only use the one on the inlet side of the motor as the 4wd motor doesnt have the bolt holes (on the starter motor side) on the block. Its a bit hard to explain. 

If your in the USA I would go for an rb25det due to the difficulty getting parts to do a 4wd to rwd conversion. The rb25det is also available as 4wd so you need to make sure its a rwd one. If you can find one, get a Neo rb25det. Standard these make 206kw, same as a rb26dett. With a remapped factory ecu, a big intercooler, bigger injectors these can make 400kw at the wheels. I use a 2001 rb25det neo 4wd motor in my 1992 cefiro.


----------

